# When should i stop taking Miralax?



## bn15152 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi ive been taking Miralax every night for about a month after being constipated every day for a week. Since i first started, i could go to the bathroom but never feel "done" or "satisfied". All stools are small and thin. I was just wondering if there are any signs that i can quit taking miralax and go to the bathroom on my own.


----------



## tourist (Feb 19, 2011)

In my opinion you should stop right now. Miralax is a disasterous medication. I know exactly what you mean about the spindly stools that never completely evacuate. That's classic polyethylene glycol. The gas and bloating it causes is worse than what you may have had to start with. The notion that fiber is the answer in chronic constipation is under review. So many people are getting worse instead oif better and there is evidence that the pressure and irritation of fiber - which is what stimulates the colon to move - is habit-forming and it will take more and more fiber to get a result. Finally the colon becomes stretched and damaged and desensitized.Work to restore the intestinal bacteria that you are missing. The fermentation of undigestible food - that's the definition of fiber - can contribute to the slow death of the bacteria you need. Reduce the fiber you have been taking and find a new doctor who knows something other than the Fiber-fiber-fiber song.After 15 years of getting progressively worse on a high fiber diet, lots of fluids and lots of exercise. My previous gastro seemed to think that if colonic pressure from fiber didn't help, add more pressure! In his care I got progressively worse. Hemmorhoids were prolapsing, bleeding was profuse and occured daily. Between the bleeding and the bloating caused by Miralax and super high fiber diet I couldn't swim or work out any more. I began to develop a recticele in addition to the diverticulitus I had for several years - all products of bowel pressure. That doctor finally referred me to a highly respected gastro who told me to get off the Miralax and the fiber. For the past year I have adhered to the FODMAP elimination diet - what a relief - and have reduced fiber significantly and am starting to get better. But it was hell before I got to this point.


----------



## bn15152 (Feb 28, 2012)

tourist said:


> In my opinion you should stop right now. Miralax is a disasterous medication. I know exactly what you mean about the spindly stools that never completely evacuate. That's classic polyethylene glycol. The gas and bloating it causes is worse than what you may have had to start with. The notion that fiber is the answer in chronic constipation is under review. So many people are getting worse instead oif better and there is evidence that the pressure and irritation of fiber - which is what stimulates the colon to move - is habit-forming and it will take more and more fiber to get a result. Finally the colon becomes stretched and damaged and desensitized.Work to restore the intestinal bacteria that you are missing. The fermentation of undigestible food - that's the definition of fiber - can contribute to the slow death of the bacteria you need. Reduce the fiber you have been taking and find a new doctor who knows something other than the Fiber-fiber-fiber song.After 15 years of getting progressively worse on a high fiber diet, lots of fluids and lots of exercise. My previous gastro seemed to think that if colonic pressure from fiber didn't help, add more pressure! In his care I got progressively worse. Hemmorhoids were prolapsing, bleeding was profuse and occured daily. Between the bleeding and the bloating caused by Miralax and super high fiber diet I couldn't swim or work out any more. I began to develop a recticele in addition to the diverticulitus I had for several years - all products of bowel pressure. That doctor finally referred me to a highly respected gastro who told me to get off the Miralax and the fiber. For the past year I have adhered to the FODMAP elimination diet - what a relief - and have reduced fiber significantly and am starting to get better. But it was hell before I got to this point.


Thanks for replying! Yeah i havent been taking Miralax for more than a month and a half and i was going to wait until summer to experiment with stopping miralax because im tired of the stupid medicine. Seriously, less than 4 months ago, i was totally fine and had no problems going to the bathroom. So i assume this is a temporary thing unless i continue with the Miralax. It seems to make me feel like im never better. I have prom this weekend and am trying to find ways that i can get through it and the bloating from miralax isnt helping


----------



## mbrofd (Aug 24, 2013)

tourist said:


> In my opinion you should stop right now. Miralax is a disasterous medication. I know exactly what you mean about the spindly stools that never completely evacuate. That's classic polyethylene glycol. The gas and bloating it causes is worse than what you may have had to start with. The notion that fiber is the answer in chronic constipation is under review. So many people are getting worse instead oif better and there is evidence that the pressure and irritation of fiber - which is what stimulates the colon to move - is habit-forming and it will take more and more fiber to get a result. Finally the colon becomes stretched and damaged and desensitized.Work to restore the intestinal bacteria that you are missing. The fermentation of undigestible food - that's the definition of fiber - can contribute to the slow death of the bacteria you need. Reduce the fiber you have been taking and find a new doctor who knows something other than the Fiber-fiber-fiber song.After 15 years of getting progressively worse on a high fiber diet, lots of fluids and lots of exercise. My previous gastro seemed to think that if colonic pressure from fiber didn't help, add more pressure! In his care I got progressively worse. Hemmorhoids were prolapsing, bleeding was profuse and occured daily. Between the bleeding and the bloating caused by Miralax and super high fiber diet I couldn't swim or work out any more. I began to develop a recticele in addition to the diverticulitus I had for several years - all products of bowel pressure. That doctor finally referred me to a highly respected gastro who told me to get off the Miralax and the fiber. For the past year I have adhered to the FODMAP elimination diet - what a relief - and have reduced fiber significantly and am starting to get better. But it was hell before I got to this point.


I know this is an old post but thanks for sharing. Your post made perfect sense to what I'm having right now. And taking lots of fiber and water seems counterintuitive to me at this point. I'm tired of having to explain to gastros and dietitians that this is so and being Miralax-dependent. I'm scheduled for biofeedback soon so hopefully, I'll get some improvement, if not complete relief.


----------

